# Installation on Macbook Pro



## House (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm looking to install FreeBSD as a dual boot on my Macbook Pro. The problem is simple: Internet connection, I don't have wired - just wireless, so I'm looking if someone can help me configure a wireless connection. I'm a bit new, don't kill me :x 

Thanks!


----------



## trh411 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wireless Networking is a good place to start. Which wireless card do you have? What version of FreeBSD are you running?

Also, please provide the output of `dmesg`; best to copy to pastebin and provide a link in your post.


----------



## House (Mar 28, 2014)

I checked it out, but I haven't had the time to sit down. Plus I'm not sure how to edit the files. Unsure which wireless card and how to find it. The latest, 10.00 I believe. I'll provide it when I get home.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2014)

House said:
			
		

> Plus I'm not sure how to edit the files


It has quite a bit of a steep learning curve but you would do well if you learned how to use vi(1). Almost all UNIX and UNIX-like systems will have it in some form or another. In the meantime, on FreeBSD, you can use ee(1) which is a lot easier to use.


----------

